# epson stylus photo 1500w



## ersxsa (Sep 25, 2020)

i have a question if the epson stylus photo 1500w is good idea to transform to dtg printer


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

ersxsa said:


> i have a cuestion if the epson stylus photo 1500w is good idea to transform to dtg printer


 Many have done... but it is now a discontinued model, which makes finding parts more difficult. 

The P600 is the most popular model at the moment, and it has a better printhead as well.


----------



## ersxsa (Sep 25, 2020)

TABOB said:


> ersxsa said:
> 
> 
> > i have a cuestion if the epson stylus photo 1500w is good idea to transform to dtg printer
> ...


Yes but i have one 1500w printer thats why ask


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

TABOB said:


> The P600 is the most popular model at the moment, and it has a better printhead as well.


I was about to pull the trigger on a P600 conversion using the conversion kit from OpenDTG about 2 weeks ago, but the P600 has also been discontinued and now very difficult to find. They do not have the conversion kit yet for the P600 replacement, the P700, which would be the best step now for me. I think conversion kit delay issues include RIP, resettable ink chips, firmware... I really don't know the details, but I've heard time estimate is about another 9mos to a year from now for the kit.

For my needs, until I can DIY a P700 *with confidence* with reputable conversion kit (I don't mind DIY with tried and tested solution, but don't have time to tinker around), I'm going to pick up a Uninet iColor 550 white toner laser to fill the gap in the meantime. Not the same quality print end product as DTG, but the economics and low maintenance effort are attractive. Also,less space required for the iColor compared to DTG + pre-treatment. Also, I've heard you can't compare the iColor 550 to white toner laser of 10 years ago.

I know some say the white toner laser is not retail quality, but I've also heard from many that the iColor with proper RIP use to break up large color blocks and good transfer paper, like Forever, yield an acceptable product. I believe mostly the hand is what's scrutinized. Washability/durability may not be the best, but acceptable for retail sales. I have a sample in the mail to me now, will evaluate before final decision.

I also like the SmartCut software that allows you to piece together prints for a much larger finished product.


----------



## koroisthebest (Mar 11, 2012)

TeedUp said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on a P600 conversion using the conversion kit from OpenDTG about 2 weeks ago, but the P600 has also been discontinued and now very difficult to find. They do not have the conversion kit yet for the P600 replacement, the P700, which would be the best step now for me. I think conversion kit delay issues include RIP, resettable ink chips, firmware... I really don't know the details, but I've heard time estimate is about another 9mos to a year from now for the kit.
> 
> For my needs, until I can DIY a P700 *with confidence* with reputable conversion kit (I don't mind DIY with tried and tested solution, but don't have time to tinker around), I'm going to pick up a Uninet iColor 550 white toner laser to fill the gap in the meantime. Not the same quality print end product as DTG, but the economics and low maintenance effort are attractive. Also,less space required for the iColor compared to DTG + pre-treatment. Also, I've heard you can't compare the iColor 550 to white toner laser of 10 years ago.
> 
> ...



to be honest i can't wait what P800 can bring on DTG world. imagine having 10 channel print head, you can use 4 for cmyk, 4 for white and 2 for special color? (green and pure red would be great).


by the way, there's an (not so) new printing method called: DTF (Direct Transfer Film) and you can used your desktop printer to do this (just change the ink with universal DTF ink, it can use for both DTG and DTF )


https://youtu.be/YouWQyCM8bk


----------

